# Auto Dishwasher. This worked for me.



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Just thought I would throw this out as a possible tip for someone not getting the dishes stains completely off the dishes after cycling them in the automatic dishwasher. I didn't know what the problem was when routinely washing dishes by adding the normal dishwashing powder. I've tried several brands and it didn't matter. I figure maybe wasn't using enough. Sometimes I'd overfill or use a heavier washing cycle. Still, some of the white plates did kept stained, like from blueberries and such. They were clean, but not appezing looking, so I'd have to sink wash them before putting away. 
So, I got tired of the problem and decided from hearing somewhere that it's mostly the hypocholorite (bleach) in the dishwashing power (or fluid) that is the real cleaning agent. Maybe my water wasn't reacting with it somehow 'enough' to really clean off the stains. What I did then was catch the dishwasher after it ran though it's first water rinsing when it let's the powder in to wash. At that point, I added 1/2 cup liquid bleach, and let it continue. 
What amazed me was the obvious visible difference this made when ALL the dishes and cutlerlery were sparkling clean like new with NO stains whatsoever. I may try this again, and might make it a routine.
Anyone else tried this? Well, it worked for me, anyway.


----------



## Queen Bee (Apr 7, 2004)

I haven't tried it but my parents were germ-freaks and they did the same thing. I tried it when my dishwasher was smelling funny/not really clean and my dishes were sparkling as well.. I would think too much bleach, on a reg. basis, might 'break' down the finish on flatware, crystal/glass and dishes. Try doing it evey week, and work up to where you feel it is cleaning well.. And of course give us a report.. Thanks Queen Bee


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Perhaps, your hot water isn't hot enough.


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

Ardie/WI said:


> Perhaps, your hot water isn't hot enough.


nope. it's very hot. that's been checked.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

you can get a stronger hypocholorite, made for dairy equipment . diluted with water a small jug lasts long and cleans better and is cheaper (here at least) too boot!we have used it in place of bleach when washing anything that needs an extra sanitizing boost, just don't mix vinegar or acids in with any bleach! has not affected the finish on plates or glass, unglazed ware may have issues. it is used at full strength to sanitize glass and stainless in the dairy barn.


----------



## montanabound (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm wondering how to get the white film off the dishes? I usually put two packs in the dishwasher or will fill both cups. And I put it on the pots and pans heavy duty wash. It get frustrating and I haven't figured out how to get rid of it. It's a new washer too.
Any ideas?

Loree in ID


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

montanabound said:


> I'm wondering how to get the white film off the dishes? I usually put two packs in the dishwasher or will fill both cups. And I put it on the pots and pans heavy duty wash. It get frustrating and I haven't figured out how to get rid of it. It's a new washer too.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Loree in ID


I think you need to use a rinse aid like Jet Dry.


----------



## montanabound (Jul 19, 2005)

I guess I will have to break down and buy some. I make most all of my own cleaning/laundry stuff and have been using vinegar in the jet dry holder. I will try the jet dry.
Thanks!!

Loree in ID


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

I have been making my own dishwasher liquid with a little borax and lots of bleach. It works for me.


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

Instead of jet dry (very spendy) try vinegar in the dispenser instead!

Dee


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

LOL; I do not understand the problem. I first rinse off dishes with a bit of hot water and detergent in the sink and THEN put them in the dishwasher. They come out sparkling clean, hot and dry. Dishwashers are NOT garbage disposals, and rinsing dishes in the disposal side of the sink takes almost no time. That also permits me to run the dishwasher every two or three days instead of after every meal. Pots and pans I wash in the sink and dry on the drainboard, or if I've just unloaded the DW I put them on a rack there to dry.

Never had a problem with smelly dishwasher or stained china. I save the bleach for wiping down the kitchen counters.

Now, if you are thinking that you have a big family and MUST run the dishwasher after every meal, or daily, then you must have kids at home and THEY should be doing the dishes.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

FIDO post! 13 year old thread.

They make potscrubber dishwashers that can handle a bit of food residue.
If that doesn't work, let the dog lick the dishes clean then sanitize them in the dishwasher.

Of course, pre-washing dishes works to keep the dishwasher clean. But why waste time washing them twice?

I had a dishwasher once. I used it to store clean dishes after hand washing them. It wasn't a potscrubber and we didn't have a dog.


----------

